# Funny requests



## elmtree (May 3, 2014)

Ok so I got an order for a soap last night and they requested a platypus or a bear be carved in it or some kind if picture of one of these be added to the order. This sounds interesting to me and I don't mind trying to oblige. But how the heck do I do this?


----------



## Obsidian (May 3, 2014)

I would try and find a mold that has the animal on it.


----------



## lsg (May 3, 2014)

You can also look for unmounted rubber stamps that feature the animal and place them in the bottom of individual molds before pouring the soap.


----------



## elmtree (May 3, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I would try and find a mold that has the animal on it.




The soap is already made. It's a cold process bar of soap. Also, it's a brownish color with some lighter swirls.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 3, 2014)

Maybe see if you can find a temporary tattoo of the animal and apply it to the soap? I've seen it for M&P, but I would think it would work for CP too.


----------



## Em522 (May 3, 2014)

Would it be to late to try to stamp (just the surface) with sort sort of colorant with a platypus stamp? Maybe spray the surface of the soap with alcohol first to try to get the colorant to stick. It wouldn't last long but neither would a carving.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (May 3, 2014)

lsg said:


> You can also look for unmounted rubber stamps that feature the animal and place them in the bottom of individual molds before pouring the soap.



That's really ingenious!  Is this a thing that I've never heard of?


----------



## Carty812 (May 3, 2014)

I have had some success with rubber stamping soap by first heating the bar slightly with a heat gun. But you must be very careful as it can melt your soap. Try a practice piece until you get the hang on it.


----------



## CaraBou (May 4, 2014)

Could you post a pic of the bars you have to work with so we can see the colors and patterns?  And how old (and hard) is the soap?  

Could you carve a drawing into the surface of a bar, squirt a little honey in your lines for glue, and dust with mica, cocoa powder, a/c, or something similar so that the drawing stands out?  A bear would probably be easier to draw/carve than a platypus -- but wouldn't a platypus be cool!


----------



## lsg (May 4, 2014)

HerbalEarthling said:


> That's really ingenious! Is this a thing that I've never heard of?



No, in fact it was just discussed in this thread.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43546


 Although the OP used this method with melt & pour, I don't see why it wouldn't work for cold process.


----------



## elmtree (May 4, 2014)

Em522 said:


> Would it be to late to try to stamp (just the surface) with sort sort of colorant with a platypus stamp? Maybe spray the surface of the soap with alcohol first to try to get the colorant to stick. It wouldn't last long but neither would a carving.




That's what I'm thinking. But then my husband suggested printing a photo then tracing it into the soap. Might try that. I love the platypus idea lol probably more likely to find a bear stamp though than a platypus.


----------



## elmtree (May 4, 2014)

lsg said:


> No, in fact it was just discussed in this thread.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43546
> 
> ...




Those are amazing!!


----------

